# S.A. visa application in the U.S.



## av8rgroot (Sep 15, 2015)

I'm hoping to apply for a 3-year volunteer visa at the South African consulate in Washington D.C. 

Just a few questions from someone who has been through the process:

Do you have to show up in person?
How long did it take to get the visa?
Can you still get a "volunteer visa" for South Africa?

How was the overall experience?

Thankslane:


----------



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

I went through the process 3 years ago and will have to go through it again in November. You don't have to go in in person, just mail it in (I would send it via fedex or UPS or at least with tracking so you can call them pretty much the day after it arrives to check they got it). I remember it taking about 3 weeks including mailing time. It took longer than it should have because they had left a few requirements off the list (they still don't have that you need a copy of your host's ID...so whoever a person in charge is at the organization your volunteering with, get a letter from them and copy of their ID). Yes the volunteer visa is apparently still given out (I spoke with a guy at that DC embassy last week and he confirmed it was). Hope this helps! Also, just be super friendly if you call...it really does help the process move along.


----------



## av8rgroot (Sep 15, 2015)

Great. Thank you for the info. Did you have to leave a deposit with them in case of repatriation? It's great if I don't have to travel in person to the embassy. Washington DC isn't exactly around the corner from southern Texas. Canada has recently changed, to require applicants to physically appear at the consulate.


----------



## nelson.meg (Aug 1, 2015)

av8rgroot said:


> Great. Thank you for the info. Did you have to leave a deposit with them in case of repatriation? It's great if I don't have to travel in person to the embassy. Washington DC isn't exactly around the corner from southern Texas. Canada has recently changed, to require applicants to physically appear at the consulate.


Wow! Yeah, you just need to include an addressed return envelope for them to send you back your passport in. Again, maybe see if you can get one with a tracking number on it.

As far as repatriation, it depends. When I applied I got a round trip ticket because it ended up being less expensive than a one way ticket and I just missed the "return" flight. If you have a round trip ticket, they know that you can't book a return three years in advance so just write a letter that airlines only allow a return 11 months after booking so you'll postpone the return date as the time nears (to be for when your visa expires). Also, you'll need a letter from the organization that you're volunteering with/working with that states they will "financially ensure your repatriation". That is SUPER important for the embassy to see (some organizations are a bit wary of that, but if you explain the situation, I'm sure they'll understand and be willing to write it). 

If you get a one way ticket, I believe you do have to put down a deposit. A few years ago, when I extended my visa in SA they made me pay R7,000 and I could only get it back a year later when I returned to the US (the rand had crashed at that point so I lost like $300). If you do need to pay a deposit, try and pay it in dollars so you don't lose money because it looks like the rand will only be getting worse.


----------



## capetownkelly (Jul 28, 2011)

If you haven't already, I would call and double check with the Washington Consulate that it is still ok to not come in in person as this has changed for both Chicago and New York according to their websites (cant seem to find anything specific for Washington). Good luck !


----------

